# South American Shrimp



## dclangford3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Are there any shrimp from South America commonly available in the aquarium trade? I'm setting up a South American community biotype and would like to get some shrimp that fit the biotype.


----------



## Blackwater (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd like to know the answer to this question as well.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Palaemonetes ivonicus
Macrobrachium brasiliense
Palaemon concinnus 1.0 
Euryrhynchus amazoniensis
Potimirim potimirim
Potimirim glabra 
Potimirim brasiliana
Potimirim ivonicus

There are hundreds of different inverts in South America. The hobby trade hasn't started breeding them all though.


----------



## 21windowsamba (Nov 8, 2006)

Too bad I too would like to see these species to be breed for captive care and hobby


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

Most shrimp in our hobby are bred mainly for color, Until someone can get these shrimp to breed to to color, I may be a while. You can look to import them and try yourself, but that is very expensive and risky.


----------

